# Looking for Flash for GH£, YONGNUO Speedlite YN560 II looks promosing



## funkytwig (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi,  I mainly use my Panasonic GH3 for Video but also would like to use it for stills so am looking for a flash unit.  Was wondering what people recommend?  I did find the YONGNUO Speedlite YN560 II which looks quite good but dont think is does TTL.  From what I can gather only the Metz and Panasonic ones do.  Can I use Olympus flashes to do TTL metering with the GH3?

Ben

PS I am on a bit of a budget which is why I am looking at the YONGNUO.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 28, 2012)

Yongnuo has a couple of flashes out now that are capable of providing ETTL, if you really think you need that feature:

Amazon.com: Yongnuo ETTL

I have a couple of the YN-565EX ETTL models and they work great alongside my genuine Canon 580 EXII flashes.


----------



## funkytwig (Dec 28, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Yongnuo has a couple of flashes out now that are capable of providing ETTL, if you really think you need that feature:
> 
> Amazon.com: Yongnuo ETTL
> 
> I have a couple of the YN-565EX ETTL models and they work great alongside my genuine Canon 580 EXII flashes.



I was asking about Panasonic GH3, I know there are versions of there flashes that do ETTL with Nikon and Canon but do not believe they do a similar one for GH2/3.   

You seem to be implying ETTL is not really necessary, can you please expand on this (I have done very little flash photography).

Ben


----------



## Buckster (Dec 28, 2012)

funkytwig said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Yongnuo has a couple of flashes out now that are capable of providing ETTL, if you really think you need that feature:
> ...


Ah, yes... Panasonic TTL.  Sorry about that.  I have no idea what's available for Panasonic cameras in that regard.

As for not needing TTL on flashes, while I find it can be handy in certain "run and gun" situations, like at parties, for the most part I don't find a need or even desire to use it, preferring to dial in what I want specifically for each flash used in the shoot instead while setting up.   Then again, I'm mostly a studio shooter who prefers total control over every aspect of the shoot, including every light involved.

It's probably due to me having learned that way on gear from the 60's and 70's that didn't have the luxury of "auto" this and that, including TTL for flashes.  Also, when I'm using studio strobes rather than speedlights, it's necessary (given studio strobes I use) to dial them in by hand.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 28, 2012)

To avoid disappointment, get the Panasonic flash made for your camera.


----------



## funkytwig (Dec 28, 2012)

greybeard said:


> To avoid disappointment, get the Panasonic flash made for your camera.



Are you saying the Metz ones are not worth considering, I have always found them to be excellent with Canon.


----------

